# hair changes



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Give Kooper extra kisses from me. 11 is a big year.  

I'm not sure about the hair changes, but my guesses would be "spay coat" (?), maybe thyroid fluctuations, and finally simply age. I know my parent's hair got coarser as they aged.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, as they age coats change, but thought I would see if anything could help. That is him, in my avatar.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

goldensrbest said:


> Yes, as they age coats change, but thought I would see if anything could help.


Fish oil really softened up Bear's coat. And now that we're using conditioner in the bath, he feels like a silky smooth pillow.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They all are on fish oil, use cowboy magic,for grooming.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kooper*

Kooper is just gorgeous!!


----------

